# Trek 1.1 or fx 7.5 touring



## swamper (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a trek 1.1 road bike but i can get a trek fx 7.5 used great shape. Will the 1.1 hold up to pulling a bob trailer for a two day trip.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

As long as you make sure it's in good working order before you go. I wouldn't spend the money on another bike just for one trip. If you're thinking of getting into touring there are other bikes that would be more appropriate than either bike you're talking about. If Trek's are your preference, the 520 is a good platform for that. But there are plenty of other touring bikes out there in many different price ranges.

Bob


----------



## swamper (Mar 11, 2010)

Indyfan said:


> As long as you make sure it's in good working order before you go. I wouldn't spend the money on another bike just for one trip. If you're thinking of getting into touring there are other bikes that would be more appropriate than either bike you're talking about. If Trek's are your preference, the 520 is a good platform for that. But there are plenty of other touring bikes out there in many different price ranges.
> 
> Bob


I would like to do more trips at least four a year im just thinking it would be nice to have a rack on the front. To balance it out with the bob. Dont think i can put a rack on the1,1. The fx 7.5 comes with mounts on the fork.


----------

